# Unable to export Outlook for mac Data



## RyanKelman (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello every one,

Let me first make you all clear that I am trying to export all my emails and data from Outlook for mac to apple mail.
And I am stuck on the first step itself that is exporting the outlook for mac data. I am well aware of the fact that outlook for mac exports its data in .olm format but every time I do so the export window crashed without any error notice.

The Export procedure completes upto 46% and then it crashes. I dont know where the problem is arising from but need to fox it asap. Please if anyone could provide an expert advice on this problem then it would be very helpful.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I would look in the logs using /Applications/Utilities/Console and you might see a specific email that is causing the problem.
If you can skip that single email you might be able to finish the export.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

RyanKelman said:


> Hello every one,
> 
> Let me first make you all clear that I am trying to export all my emails and data from Outlook for mac to apple mail.
> And I am stuck on the first step itself that is exporting the outlook for mac data. I am well aware of the fact that outlook for mac exports its data in .olm format but every time I do so the export window crashed without any error notice.
> ...


Hi Ryan,

There is no advantage of exporting Outlook 2011 Mac file directly. To achieve a successful
migration from Outlook Mac to Apple Mail, follow these steps mentioned below:

1 . Convert your OLM file(Outlook 2011) in to Apple Mail supported MBOX file

2 . Then, Import resultant MBOX file in to Apple Mail email application

Now, you would be able to continue your work in Apple Mail premises.


----------

